# 4th Species Counterpoint Dorian Mode Resolution



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I am having problems properly resolving the Dorian Mode. Well I just so happen to come upon the following resolution








my question is, why isn't Unison interval in Bar 5, tied to the First Note of Bar 6, thereby becoming a Dissonant which must be resolved downwards?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

Dear ScipioAfricanus,
To be frank I can't see/hear the problem here (dissonant syncopation or suspension) at the precise point you mention. It strikes me that there is no need for preparation, there is no suspension and therefore no resolution. Are you sure you have the right bars and ties?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

But the rules say that the second half note must be tied to the first half note of the next bar. This does not occur in bars 5 to 6.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

The unison is considered a perfect interval, re-orienting the syncopations [removing the retardations] would result in parallel unisons. Parallel perfect intervals are prohibited by the style.

In order to avoid this happening, the syncopation can be broken up in this manner in order to re-establish a proper series of suspensions and resolutions.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Where's Albrechtsberger when we need him?


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Scipio, you are allowed to break the cycle of suspensions when such considerations follow.

When exercising in counterpoint, you must always be mindful of what will follow and plan the counterpoint accordingly. When you break up the suspension in the illustrated manner, the half-note movement must follow the rules of 2nd Species Counterpoint until you have re-established the suspension/resolution pattern.

It is also allowed to break the ties when a series of intervals repeats itself too frequently. If several successive measures follow the pattern of 4 -> 3, then it's a good idea to break the cycle and re-orient the counterpoint at a higher interval in order, say 7 ->6 in order to introduce a greater variety into the counterpoint.

Counterpoint must always be fresh and varied. The voices are meant to be as independent as possible, and a protracted repetition of intervals may resemble a sequence which is not desirable in this style.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks for the clarification Novelette.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> thanks for the clarification Novelette.


Anytime, Scipio! Don't become discouraged. Counterpoint can be challenging sometimes, and I'm glad I could help.


----------

